# Using Pumpers



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I need some advice on using pumpers. I have the following questions. Should I move the eggs to the pumpers right away or wait a few days after the second egg? How close apart do the pairs have to lay? Will a few days apart matter? Will the pair I rob the eggs from lay in the 10 day cycle or will it take longer? Will those with experience help me out here. The pumpers just laid their second egg today and I will be switching them out soon. 
Thanks 
Randy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I did not use pumpers But i would let the pair sit the eggs for 8 or 10 days then move them over. That way you wont through them off on breeding And keep them in the habit of wanting to sit the eggs. Others that use pumpers might say something different. But this would be how i would do it.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i had a breeder friend who kept on moving the eggs soon as they were laid. he did it 2 or 3 times now the breeding pair does not sit on eggs thus all the eggs need to be fostered. i dont dont know how this will effect the pair because of the continues laying


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RANDY, Move the eggs to the pumpers a day after the second egg is laid,put dummie eggs under the breeding pair to sit for10 days,remove the dummies and let the breeders go at it again be sure that you have a pair of pumpers set up to take the next set of eggs. When swiching eggs you have about a 3 day window,eggs hatch in 18 or 19 days,pigeons will sit eggs for about 20 or 21 days before leaving the eggs. .GEORGE


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank You for the info. I think using the 10 day method, I would only gain about 8 days in the process. I think I will let the pumpers just have a round. May try the pumper thing later in the process. The pumpers are pretty good birds. 3/4 Vic Miller birds with a bit of Scott McCallisters Snow bird winning blood x 1/4 Van Reet via Mary and Vector. The cocks are brothers. I will kit them out an fly with the Albuquerque Club and see how they do. One pair has given off good youngsters.
Randy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thank You for the info. I think using the 10 day method, I would only gain about 8 days in the process. I think I will let the pumpers just have a round. May try the pumper thing later in the process. The pumpers are pretty good birds. 3/4 Vic Miller birds with a bit of Scott McCallisters Snow bird winning blood x 1/4 Van Reet via Mary and Vector. The cocks are brothers. I will kit them out an fly with the Albuquerque Club and see how they do. One pair has given off good youngsters.
> Randy


8 days plus you get the exrta say 2 or 3 weeks. As the birds sit hatch feed then go back on eggs at 2 to 3 weeks after young hatch. So you double your young in the shorter time either getting more or ending a season faster. But Like I said I never used pumpers Heck on most racing homers they breed pretty well and in no time you have your numbers in young birds. But several people do use pumpers/feeders


----------

